# Calling all higher nic vapers (18mg and 12mg)



## Silver

Hi all

*I am starting a thread for all of us that are (still) on 18mg or use 18mg regularly*.

As you know, several juice manufacturers, importers and retailers dont focus on us. Vapeking's juices are in 12mg with 18mg being a special order. I have heard that Sub ohm vapor may consider not stocking 18mg on some of their lines.

While Im at it, let me have my say here. While I appreciate that we 18mg vapers are a minority among folk with high powered drippers and the like, i cannot understand why several retailers here view 18mg as an issue.

Are they only selling to the top end high powered mod users? It seems to me they are not catering for the masses on lower powered Clearo devices? I am not a retailer and could be wrong here so no offence intended.
But vaping 12mg or less on a Clearo is certainly not the best way to kick stinkies - at least not the way I look at it.

So I would like to unite us a bit and find out who are the 18mg vapers. I know several but I think it will help to get as many of us together as possible

I think this will have several benefits. It may help with *juice buys, juice swapping and even with putting some group pressure on the retailers *

*So to all those regular 18mg vapers, please let us know and report in here*

Bear in mind that most of us that will report in here are likely to be the more experienced users of the forum with higher powered gear. So this list could end up showing why we are a minority! But bear in mind my comments about those new to vaping on the lower powered gear.

There may be other non-18mg vapers that will comment on this thread, so I will start a list here, just copy and paste and add your name *without the @ tag*

18mg vapers

Silver - 18 mg most of the time

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Great thread @Silver !

We need to keep a track of all the 18mg vapers. This will also be great to have as it is somewhat difficult to swap juices with others who seem to be on lower nic levels.

18mg vapers
Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moist

I recently stopped with the stinkies. Over a week now stinky free \/ The person I bought my first juices from recommended 18mg to start off with. So I suppose I am still an 18mg vaper. I should also mention that I have had absolutely no craving for a stinkie since I started, and I am sure that vaping on 18mg has had some role in that.

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## KimH

At the risk of getting my a$$ reamed 
Some of us smaller retailers do still cater for you guys...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KieranD

KimH said:


> At the risk of getting my a$$ reamed
> Some of us smaller retailers do still cater for you guys...


 
+1

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Starting on 36mg
Then moved to 24mg
I thought 18 was a good spot for me to settle in 

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

@Silver - 18 mg most of the time
@Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
@kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
@Moist - 18mg most of the time
@Andre - 18mg most of the time


----------



## TylerD

If it weren't for 18mg in my kanger tanks, I would still be smoking.
18mg in a clearo is like 9/12mg in a dripper IMO. 
I'm now down to 6mg, but I can't think that I would have stopped if I started with 6mg.
There will always be a place for 18mg!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Silver

I just re-read my post above and wanted to make something clearer

I am not trying to knock any particular retailers or start a major war here or anything like that.
I am just trying to get the 18mg vapers together so we all know who we are.

For the record, Vape King and SOV, who I mention in my original post, know me quite well. I have spent quite a bit with both and intend continuing. Both are fantastic retailers overall and have brought me much vaping pleasure.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

I am just updating the list without the @ tag symbol, so we don't all get notified each time a new name is added.

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

You can and me - 18mg 98% of the time.
And @WhatSmoke 100% of the time.

I totally understand the complexities of supply and demand. I supply projectors to resellers, and sometimes I sit with certain models because they're just not as popular as others.

But from a consumers point of view, the reality is if you don't got what I want, I go where I can get it.

I'm only really worried about premium juices. I know eCiggies stock Five Pawns in 18mg, and 5P do have a nice selection, just no tabacco flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Lol i startet on 12mg in a evod, then went up to 18, and then upgraded to kayfun and mvp and went up to 24mg, then i upgraded to a reo, now 18mg is way to strong and I have almost no 12mg juices


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> You can and me - 18mg 98% of the time.
> And @WhatSmoke 100% of the time.
> 
> I totally understand the complexities of supply and demand. I supply projectors to resellers, and sometimes I sit with certain models because they're just not as popular as others.
> 
> But from a consumers point of view, the reality is if you don't got what I want, I go where I can get it.
> 
> I'm only really worried about premium juices. I know eCiggies stock Five Pawns in 18mg, and 5P do have a nice selection, just no tabacco flavours.


 
Lol @r0gue z0mbie - thanks for the feedback

I do appreciate that most of the really high end premium complex juices are designed for higher powered devices anyway
And I suppose new vapers are not going to spend R300 on a premium juice for their Clearo
So maybe the 18mg "rebuildable" vapers need to just go to 12mg and vape at a bit more power and more often.

Would you mind adding your names to the list... thanks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Lol @r0gue z0mbie - thanks for the feedback
> 
> I do appreciate that most of the really high end premium complex juices are designed for higher powered devices anyway
> And I suppose new vapers are not going to spend R300 on a premium juice for their Clearo
> So maybe the 18mg "rebuildable" vapers need to just go to 12mg and vape at a bit more power and more often.
> 
> Would you mind adding your names to the list... thanks...



Ya I get that, I do.

But honestly I've again been thinking of more power, when I'm using my little EVoD with normal juice... Then I get home, Spinner and Nauti with premium juice and I think, "why do I want to spend more money on physically bigger products again?" 

I'm getting plenty good flavour, throat hit and I can tinker with the flavour with the air holes and spinner anyway. I'm sure I could vape 1mg if I connected the Nauti to my car battery, but I don't want to that.

I do get this is my problem, not the retailers.


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time


----------



## RevnLucky7

Good thread.
I'll be watching it closely.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Jan

Reporting for duty 18mg 100% of the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

While I'm here, note that this was not an official call from SubOhmVapor. Merely something I've been considering. The 18MG options are still available and will be until further notice. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard

18mg vaper here @ 100% of the time.
I've tried 12mg and that is just fail for me, I would then rather just smoke cigarettes.

If it was not for 18mg strength juice I would not have continued vaping past the first month.

Now that I have an idea as to what I like, I've been looking at getting some premium juices such as the Witches brew, Suicide bunny, Kings crown as well as the Seattle Co. brand that I would like to try just to name a few that are locally available.

Bottom line if I can't get 18mg locally there are other options to get 18mg products.


----------



## DoubleD

Yip  Depending on the juice im between 18mg and 12mg. Without 18mg i doubt i wouldve got off the stinkies.

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Silver, thank you for starting this thread! Agree with your points!

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time


----------



## rogue zombie

Richard said:


> Bottom line if I can't get 18mg locally there are other options to get 18mg products.



I agree, I love buying locally, stimulate the local industry. But if the hand is forced then I'll import.

But the post office is always on bloody strike 
I have some Dr Clark Snake Oil at customs, even if it goes to my PO, I've just heard the staff there were setting the PO bicycles on fire this morning. Who knows how long it will be till I get my package.



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Richard

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time


----------



## Silverbear

Smoked strong stinkies all the years I smoked them rubbish, no reason to change now. Yes I am a regular 18mg vapor, only vape lower nic if I can not get a juice in a higher nic.

So I add my name to this list as a very regular 18mg vapor.

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
@Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

interesting. Me too still staying with 18mg, clearos.
Initially - after the first week, it seemed it wasn't enough and i tried to get 24mg and 36mg. i bought some mtbaker 36mg juices. :-/
Somewhat in doubt with my 80 year old mother, who was smoking about 25 Princetons Reds each day...sometimes trying an 18mg like HHV gives her a bit of a head rush, but she still smokes about 4 cigs a day :-/ so we're gonna stay with 18 for the time being. 
At one time - a couple months ago, i thought that 18mg was right for work, go out for smoke breaks, but when i get home and vape constantly, it seemed like i was getting a slight nicotine overdose, so i mixed some 12mg juices but since then, i vape the 18mg non-stop, no problem. Although i do sometimes feel it with HHV

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I agree, I love buying locally, stimulate the local industry. But if the hand is forced then I'll import.
> 
> But the post office is always on bloody strike
> I have some Dr Clark Snake Oil at customs, even if it goes to my PO, I've just heard the staff there were setting the PO bicycles on fire this morning. Who knows how long it will be till I get my package.


I am never without Dr Clarke's. If you not like, PM me please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This 18mg list is growing way bigger than I thought it would! I guess Hi Ho @Silver has made his point already!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thank you guys !
I appreciate it
Now we have a list of fellow 18 mg vapers in the making. 

Some surprising names popping up on that list

Keep it going....

18mg unite

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Don't now how you guys manage it, I can vape 18mg in the Reo no problem. But I find the TH overwhelms the flavour for my palette. I guess one gets used to it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

The hardcore vapers club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

We will keep stock of 18mg once we finalise our full line guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD

Silver said:


> *18mg unite*


 
"*AH HOO, AAHHOOO!!!!*" - said with a 18mg Spartan voice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Don't now how you guys manage it, I can vape 18mg in the Reo no problem. But I find the TH overwhelms the flavour for my palette. I guess one gets used to it though.


 
@Alex, I hear you on the concern that TH overwhelms the flavour.
But I think that's where everyone differs slightly.

When I try a 12mg, the flavour is still there - and maybe even slightly enhanced - I will concede that
But the throat hit is not so good and I find myself feeling unsatisfied and wanting more...
Most 18mg juices hit the spot nicely for me. Some are quite strong and I can't chain vape it - just a few toots at a time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> The hardcore vapers club.


 
LOL @Gazzacpt 

But no, not trying to position it like that at all.

We are all vapers and we all stand together - it's just that I would hate for my preferred nic level to be dropped at my favourite juice suppliers

So to help prevent that - the 18mg club needs a voice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Don't now how you guys manage it, I can vape 18mg in the Reo no problem. But I find the TH overwhelms the flavour for my palette. I guess one gets used to it though.


Have you loaded up the 18mg CV juice I gave you yesterday? Throat hit of NOTE! Lol.


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Alex, I hear you on the concern that TH overwhelms the flavour.
> But I think that's where everyone differs slightly.
> 
> When I try a 12mg, the flavour is still there - and maybe even slightly enhanced - I will concede that
> But the throat hit is not so good and I find myself feeling unsatisfied and wanting more...
> Most 18mg juices hit the spot nicely for me. Some are quite strong and I can't chain vape it - just a few toots at a time.


 
Yeah, this topic reminded me of when I decided to stop using any sugar in my coffee about 2 years ago. It was terrible for about a week, but once my taste buds adjusted... even using a quarter teaspoon of sugar now is too sweet. Concerning nicotine levels, I very seldom get a wild craving now, and can easily go for hours without even looking for the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> @Alex, I hear you on the concern that TH overwhelms the flavour.
> But I think that's where everyone differs slightly.
> 
> When I try a 12mg, the flavour is still there - and maybe even slightly enhanced - I will concede that
> But the throat hit is not so good and I find myself feeling unsatisfied and wanting more...
> Most 18mg juices hit the spot nicely for me. Some are quite strong and I can't chain vape it - just a few toots at a time.



I agreed with you 100% on this. A flavour can be superb in terms of taste but if the throat hit is just not where I want it, it does nothing for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Have you loaded up the 18mg CV juice I gave you yesterday? Throat hit of NOTE! Lol.


 
lol, I diluted it with that awesome zero nic orange/chocolate juice that @VapeGrrl made for me. yumm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> lol, I diluted it with that awesome zero nic orange/chocolate juice that @VapeGrrl made for me. yumm...


Sharing is caring


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Sharing is caring


 
zero nic though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> LOL @Gazzacpt
> 
> But no, not trying to position it like that at all.
> 
> We are all vapers and we all stand together - it's just that I would hate for my preferred nic level to be dropped at my favourite juice suppliers
> 
> So to help prevent that - the 18mg club needs a voice


Yeah I know what its like, we 6mg vapers here in the cape had to change some vendors minds about nic strengths. We might be the cause of your current dilemma

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

What juice was that from CV @Yiannaki ?
Was it the Pining Juliet?


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> What juice was that from CV @Yiannaki ?
> Was it the Pining Juliet?


 
Just damn Peachy, except the peachy part @18mg was more like Hot chilli peppers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> What juice was that from CV @Yiannaki ?
> Was it the Pining Juliet?


 

It was the just dam peachy 


I know @Alex enjoyed it at the meet and my enjoyment for peachy flavours died some time ago, I figured he would put it to better use.

And clearly he has

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> It was the just dam peachy
> 
> 
> I know @Alex enjoyed it at the meet and my enjoyment for peachy flavours died some time ago, I figured he would put it to better use.
> 
> And clearly he has


 
I'm convinced now that an orange peel flavour can mix well with almost anything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> I'm convinced now that an orange peel flavour can mix well with almost anything.


ooooh I need to get hold of some orange, one of the flavours I've always wanted to try but not had the opportunity yet.... one day


----------



## rogue zombie

I have had a few bottles of 12mg juices. I find the throat hit enough when it's fresh, but as the weeks go by, I get less and have to keep turning up the power. So I get frustrated.

I genuinely tried this month to go down, because I saw how 12 and 6 are freely available whereas not every vendor has regular 18, but it's just not working.

But then my Gorilla Juice 18mg feels like it's got stronger. I keep opening up the air holes to get less throat hit.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I have had a few bottles of 12mg juices. I find the throat hit enough when it's fresh, but as the weeks go by, I get less and have to keep turning up the power. So I get frustrated.
> 
> I genuinely tried this month to go down, because I saw how 12 and 6 are freely available whereas not every vendor has regular 18, but it's just not working.
> 
> But then my Gorilla Juice 18mg feels like it's got stronger. I keep opening up the air holes to get less throat hit.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


Are you by any chance leaving your juices where they are exposed to sunlight or in a very warm place? I suspect fluorescent lighting might also affect juice in the same way sunlight does whereby it breaks down the nicotine which would give you a weaker TH.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> Are you by any chance leaving your juices where they are exposed to sunlight or in a very warm place? I suspect fluorescent lighting might also affect juice in the same way sunlight does whereby it breaks down the nicotine which would give you a weaker TH.



I don't think so. They're in this thing - the baby wipes holder.



It's white plastic, would that still be too light?



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Andre said:


> Silver - 18 mg most of the time
> Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
> kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
> Moist - 18mg most of the time
> Andre - 18mg most of the time
> BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
> r0gue z0mbie - 18mg most of the time
> WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
> jan - 18mg most of the time
> Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
> DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
> Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
> Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
> Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
> Richard - 18mg 100% of the time


Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ashTZA

18mg here. Anything less and I'd have to use a needle. 30ml bottles last me a week.
TH to me is very important as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

@Silver starting the 18mg revolution  

I am going down to 6mg...but slowly. Ordered purple alien in 6. Will see how it goes. But i am not into TH that much anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> @Silver starting the 18mg revolution
> 
> I am going down to 6mg...but slowly. Ordered purple alien in 6. Will see how it goes. But i am not into TH that much anyway.



@Tom thanks,
Lets just say I'm a bit slower in adjusting to the lower nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwbwings

*Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Time to separate into batches of ten for ease of counting

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time

DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I started in 18mg back in 2012. Now I can't even give an 18 a solid hit in a Nauti. I've also cut down my vaping to probably 100 puffs a day. So yeah. I'm happy on about 6mg. Don't even chase the TH anymore as I used to. I guess with time you actually loose the craving for the nic. I also have 2 older brother who quit vaping "accidentally". So to all the 18mg fanatics (I was one for almost 2years) you'll climb down that nic ladder sooner or later

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlienLady

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time

DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

I just saw this thread and thoroughly approve!

I almost always vape 18mg, especially in my tank attys. I actually moved up from 12mg to stop myself from chain vaping and reduce my juice spend!  

Will still vape lower nic concentrations in drippers to avoid unintentional Silvers...

So call it 65/35

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Chef Guest , you complete the 20th entry on the list
Good point about lower juice consumption from not chain vaping. You are 100% correct about that sir!


Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time

DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time


----------



## JakesSA

Add me in, I use 18mg whenever I can find it .. which is not as often as I'd like .. Make it 60% of the time 

I suppose there is an argument to be made for better flavour at lower nic .. but isn't that what snacks are for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

You can add @Chocolate Goddess at the same ratios as me too.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Andre

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time

DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time

JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ibanez

You can add me too. 99% on 18mg. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time

DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time

JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time


----------



## Alex

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 15%


----------



## Silver

Hmmm... @Alex

Not sure if 15% of the time classifies you as a 18mg vaper 

But if you insist to be on the list - then welcome


----------



## Silver

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg most of the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
-----------------------------------------------------------
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 15%


----------



## Silver

Reviving this thread

*Calling all 18mg vapers - report in here and make yourself known if you haven't done so already.*

The list above has 24 names. 
There must be more of you out there 

Even if you are relatively new to vaping - if you vape 18mg then please say so here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Put me down for 'all the time'... Damn 12mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

I've been playing around with some diy juices at 18mg, I must admit, it's really satisfying at the higher nic levels.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

I have updated your entry @r0gue z0mbie - thanks

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
-----------------------------------------------------------
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 15%


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> I've been playing around with some diy juices at 18mg, I must admit, it's really satisfying at the higher nic levels.



@Alex, do we need to upgrade your 15% on the list?
Do I at least hear a 30% maybe?


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Alex, do we need to upgrade your 15% on the list?
> Do I at least hear a 30% maybe?



About 80% over the last 2 days


----------



## Silver

*18mg vapers*




Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
-----------------------------------------------------------
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 15%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee

Silver said:


> *18mg vapers*
> 
> View attachment 12573
> 
> 
> Silver - 18 mg most of the time
> Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
> kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
> Moist - 18mg most of the time
> Andre - 18mg most of the time
> BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
> r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
> WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
> jan - 18mg most of the time
> Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
> Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
> Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
> Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
> Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
> Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
> ashTZA - 18mg
> bwbwings - 18mg
> AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
> Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
> Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
> ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
> Alex - 18mg 15%


18 all of the time. Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

*18mg vapers*







Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
-----------------------------------------------------------
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 15% (upgrade pending)
Lee - 18mg all the time


----------



## Silver

Lee said:


> 18 all of the time. Thanks



Thanks @Lee - and happy birthday fellow 18mg'er!


----------



## Andre

Love that lion - very creative tonight are you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee

T


Silver said:


> Thanks @Lee - and happy birthday fellow 18mg'er!


Thanks @Silver


----------



## BumbleBee

Loving the lion pic @Silver ... gives us a real sense of pride

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I think this thread is a roaring success

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Loving the lion pic @Silver ... gives us a real sense of pride



My thoughts exactly
Why not

We are the minority on the forum - so we may as well make something big of it!

Love your chirp - "a roaring success" - LOL - superb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Minorities always make the biggest differences.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Me me me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

*18mg vapers




*

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
-----------------------------------------------------------
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 15% (upgrade pending)
Lee - 18mg all the time
Wesley - 18mg all the time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for updating @Wesley 
26 of us and counting....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

I'm on 18mg 90% of the time. 

Would like to start dropping the nic - but I'm not there yet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

*18mg vapers




*

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
-----------------------------------------------------------
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 15% (upgrade pending)
Lee - 18mg all the time
Wesley - 18mg all the time
Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time


----------



## Silver

Reminder to all 18mg vapers to report in here

27 names so far on the 18mg list


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Reminder to all 18mg vapers to report in here
> 
> 27 names so far on the 18mg list



Hi @Silver 

I actually thought i will be more


----------



## Silver

I think it is a lot more than the above list
Especially among the newer vapers who perhaps are not that active on the forum


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm sure there are a lot more! Most people starting on kits bought on the internet or random china shops are starting on 24mg.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Matuka

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
-----------------------------------------------------------
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 15% (upgrade pending)
Lee - 18mg all the time
Wesley - 18mg all the time
Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time
Matuka - 18mg all the time on a MPT3 and Spinner

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Matuka

If I could not get 18mg or even occasional 24mg I would definitely go back to stinkies!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

*18mg vapers




*

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
-----------------------------------------------------------
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 15% (upgrade pending)
Lee - 18mg all the time
Wesley - 18mg all the time
Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time
Matuka - 18mg all the time on a MPT3 and Spinner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP

Im on 18mg 100% of the time...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

GerharddP said:


> Im on 18mg 100% of the time...



Love your avatar - well educated in Ohm's Law

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*18mg vapers





*

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
Yiannaki - 18mg 99.9% of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
-----------------------------------------------------------
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 15% (upgrade pending)
Lee - 18mg all the time
Wesley - 18mg all the time
Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time
Matuka - 18mg all the time on a MPT3 and Spinner
GerharddP - 18mg 100% of the time


----------



## GerharddP

johan said:


> Love your avatar - well educated in Ohm Law


Haha I am an electrician by trade

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio

Please add me to the list I vape 100% of the time with at least 18 mg or higher.


----------



## debslouw

I also vape 18mg 100% of the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Mostly I do 9 or 12, but when the booze flows, i want those camel filters, I mean 18 mg juice.
Although 99% of my juice is home made. I get very little juice from retail.


----------



## Yiannaki

Guys, I think it's safe to say that I will be leaving the club 

With my new atties on the reos, my vaping style and preference has changed quite a bit.

With a split of lung hits and mouth to lung hits with a looser draw 18mg is a bit too strong.

Having bought my last few juices in 12mg, I think I've settled on these now. Granted I still have ton of 18 mg juices to get through before I make the switch for good.


----------



## Silver

Sorry to see you go @Yiannaki 

You could always mix some 18 from your stash with some 12 to get 15 if you need a bit more punch 

I do feel a bit left out that I have not taken to the lung hit thing

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Sorry to see you go @Yiannaki
> 
> You could always mix some 18 from your stash with some 12 to get 15 if you need a bit more punch
> 
> I do feel a bit left out that I have not taken to the lung hit thing




Thanks for the info @Silver

Don't worry, we'll discuss this at length soon and i'll try sway you on the lung hit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Silver said:


> Sorry to see you go @Yiannaki
> 
> You could always mix some 18 from your stash with some 12 to get 15 if you need a bit more punch
> 
> I do feel a bit left out that I have not taken to the lung hit thing


 
Don't worry Silver, I can't get into the lung hits either. Tried it a few times but I have a coughing fit of note and then can't vape properly for the next hour or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Wesley said:


> Don't worry Silver, I can't get into the lung hits either. Tried it a few times but I have a coughing fit of note and then can't vape properly for the next hour or so.



I definitely think that for someone moving to lung hits from being a full time mouth to lunger, you definitely have to drop your nic level. Lung hits off a dripper with 18mg leaves a burning feeling at the back of your throat (at least in my experience)

The one thing that really fascinates me with vaping (and i guess with anything in life) is how quickly your preference can change. I remember when i bought my cyclone and cyclops from @Rob Fisher a month or so back, i tried using the normal cyclone cap which had a drilled out airhole and i found it way to airy. After using the cyclops for a while, having the afc wide open, and alternating between mouth to lung and lung hits, i pulled out that drilled out cyclone i had put away that day and guess what.... I found the draw way too tight! lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## abdul

im currently on 18mg all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks to @Rock Mauritius Radio , @debslouw and @abdul for reporting in to the 18mg vapers club.
Sorry to see you leave @Yiannaki 
@CraftyZA , I didn't put you down because you only vape 18mg when you are having a drink - so it's not the norm I assume 

The list has been updated. We're on 31 members. 

I still think there are a lot more of you out there!
*
18mg vapers




*

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
-----------------------------------------------------------
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 15% (upgrade pending)
Lee - 18mg all the time
Wesley - 18mg all the time
Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time
Matuka - 18mg all the time on a MPT3 and Spinner
GerharddP - 18mg 100% of the time
Rock Mauritius Radio - 18mg 100% of the time
debslouw - 18mg 100% of the time
--------------------------------------------------------------------
abdul - 18mg all the time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nancy_Bout

I love 18 and am not getting off lol 
If I get less I mix it in no biggie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

I upgraded to 18 on certain juices. I'd say about 35% now


via iphone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley

I've been DIY-ing my juices at 12mg for the past few weeks but finding that most of them don't have enough throat hit, so I might be back to 18mg soon!

I still use 18mg ready-made juices from time to time.


----------



## Arthster

I have a few bottles of Hangsen Menthol Sensation 18mg that I use as a pallet cleanser when i switch flavors or have a stuffy sinus. BUT i did learn to tread carefully when running this stuff through an RDA. it does give massive flavor and a very cool clean feel. but it doesn't warn you when you are about to reach that Nicotine overdose point.


----------



## Franky

I vape 18mg mainly but now that I have a CF Mod & Atlantis tank I'm looking at 6mg and 3mg blends...


----------



## VapingDave

I was on 18 with my mini protank and kayfun mini 100% of the time . But now with my orchid v3 dual coil, 18 is rough, and i only use them when im out drinking. 12mg is more pleasent experience dayly on the huge clouds . Hard to believe any serious dripper could be on 18.


----------



## Twisper

18 mg, 100% of the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vengeance

18mg 100% of the time. Enjoy a good TH

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Va-poor

18mg 90% of the time. The remaining ten is when I find a flavour I want in 12mg. Which I sit sucking at trying to get some sense of satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Time for an update

I have added @Nancy_Bout, @Arthster, @Franky, @Twisper, @vengeance and @Va-poor 
@Arthster, I assumed you are on the list, even though you only mentioned 18mg for palate cleansing with Menthol Sensations...
I have upgraded @Alex to 35% of the time  Thanks Alex.
@VapingDave, I did not put you down since you only use 18mg when out drinking, which I will assume is not the norm 

We are now on 37 members

*18mg vapers




*

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
-----------------------------------------------------------
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 35% of the time (upgraded from 15% on 12 Dec 2014)
Lee - 18mg all the time
Wesley - 18mg all the time 
Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time
Matuka - 18mg all the time on a MPT3 and Spinner
GerharddP - 18mg 100% of the time
Rock Mauritius Radio - 18mg 100% of the time
debslouw - 18mg 100% of the time
--------------------------------------------------------------------
abdul - 18mg all the time
Nancy_bout - 18mg all the time
Arthster - 18mg as a palate cleanser
Franky - 18mg mainly (but looking at lower blends for the Atlantis)
Twisper - 18mg 100% of the time
vengeance - 18mg 100% of the time
Va-poor - 18mg 90% of the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## montezuma

Been on 18mg since I started about 10 months ago. Looking to drop down to 12 end of the year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Time for an update

I have added @montezuma 

We are now on 38 members

*18mg vapers





*

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
-----------------------------------------------------------
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 35% of the time (upgraded from 15% on 12 Dec 2014)
Lee - 18mg all the time
Wesley - 18mg all the time 
Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time
Matuka - 18mg all the time on a MPT3 and Spinner
GerharddP - 18mg 100% of the time
Rock Mauritius Radio - 18mg 100% of the time
debslouw - 18mg 100% of the time
--------------------------------------------------------------------
abdul - 18mg all the time
Nancy_bout - 18mg all the time
Arthster - 18mg as a palate cleanser
Franky - 18mg mainly (but looking at lower blends for the Atlantis)
Twisper - 18mg 100% of the time
vengeance - 18mg 100% of the time
Va-poor - 18mg 90% of the time
Montezuma - 18mg since I started

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Silver, I am still on 18mg

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Me to. I've upped my nic a while back again. Mostly 18 now, and sometimes 22. 
the 12 was not working out for me. with 12mg, I vaped close to 10ml a day. Now I'm on exactly 4ml a day.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster

You can add me to the list. 18mg menthol sensation on 1ohm plume vail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks guys, when I get a chance I will reorder it alphabetically, still in batches of 10 for counting. Will make it easier to see who is on the list


----------



## abdul

i have dropped, highest i now go is 12mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

I've also reduced to 12mg full-time.


----------



## Dassie

Silver said:


> Time for an update
> 
> I have added @montezuma
> 
> We are now on 38 members
> 
> *18mg vapers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Silver - 18 mg most of the time
> kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
> Moist - 18mg most of the time
> Andre - 18mg most of the time
> BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
> r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
> WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
> jan - 18mg most of the time
> Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
> DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
> Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
> Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
> Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
> Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
> ashTZA - 18mg
> bwbwings - 18mg
> AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
> Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
> JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
> ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
> Alex - 18mg 35% of the time (upgraded from 15% on 12 Dec 2014)
> Lee - 18mg all the time
> Wesley - 18mg all the time
> Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time
> Matuka - 18mg all the time on a MPT3 and Spinner
> GerharddP - 18mg 100% of the time
> Rock Mauritius Radio - 18mg 100% of the time
> debslouw - 18mg 100% of the time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> abdul - 18mg all the time
> Nancy_bout - 18mg all the time
> Arthster - 18mg as a palate cleanser
> Franky - 18mg mainly (but looking at lower blends for the Atlantis)
> Twisper - 18mg 100% of the time
> vengeance - 18mg 100% of the time
> Va-poor - 18mg 90% of the time
> Montezuma - 18mg since I started


You guys are all nuts!  I can work up a real nice Silver off 3mg


----------



## kimbo

Dassie said:


> You guys are all nuts!  I can work up a real nice Silver off 3mg


 3mg is like kissing your sister
come try 24mg

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dassie

Dude, if this is kissing my sister, slap me twice and call me Jim-Bob!


----------



## kimbo

Dassie said:


> Dude, if this is kissing my sister, slap me twice and call me Jim-Bob!


 Well Jim-Bob i got some news for you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GadgetFreak

Yes I vape 18mg 100% of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

I do often silver, I will not lei about it. But its an amazing sleep you get

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashley A

You can add me.

18mg 99.9% of the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## cfm78910

I tried to go down to 12mg because my favourite liquids are difficult (read impossible) to get in 18mg. The world became a dangerous place for anyone close to me so I upped it to 15mg which was better but I am back to 18mg, 100% of the time. And everyone around me is safe again......

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

cfm78910 said:


> I tried to go down to 12mg because my favourite liquids are difficult (read impossible) to get in 18mg. The world became a dangerous place for anyone close to me so I upped it to 15mg which was better but I am back to 18mg, 100% of the time. And everyone around me is safe again......


Yes, I am actually quite disappointed that the vendor in question exposed us to some great juices in 18 mg and now no longer stock them in that strength.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Dassie said:


> You guys are all nuts!  I can work up a real nice Silver off 3mg



I wish I was in your camp @Dassie. I know that 18mg options are getting scarce in some juice lines. 

I find that most 12mg juices with only one or two exceptions are way too mild. Then again, i am mostly vaping at under 30 Watts and more often than not, still mouth to lung.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie

Silver said:


> I wish I was in your camp @Dassie. I know that 18mg options are getting scarce in some juice lines.
> 
> I find that most 12mg juices with only one or two exceptions are way too mild. Then again, i am mostly vaping at under 30 Watts and more often than not, still mouth to lung.


I think this is the beauty of all of this - we all find our happy place .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Yeah, I'm trying to go down to 12mg because very few of the juices I really like are easily available in 18mg. I'm having a really hard time with 12mg though, even on high power I'm just not getting the kick I need. So I'm just picking out the best of the locally available stuff. SkyBlue really hits the spot for me for daily juices, just wish they would kick out a few more flavours, I'm sure they'll get there though 

Still looking for an epic coffee type juice 

So ya, long story short I'm still 18mg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Silver said:


> Time for an update
> 
> I have added @montezuma
> 
> We are now on 38 members
> 
> *18mg vapers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Silver - 18 mg most of the time
> kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
> Moist - 18mg most of the time
> Andre - 18mg most of the time
> BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
> r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
> WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
> jan - 18mg most of the time
> Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
> DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
> Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
> Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
> Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
> Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
> ashTZA - 18mg
> bwbwings - 18mg
> AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
> Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
> JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
> ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
> Alex - 18mg 35% of the time (upgraded from 15% on 12 Dec 2014)
> Lee - 18mg all the time
> Wesley - 18mg all the time
> Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time
> Matuka - 18mg all the time on a MPT3 and Spinner
> GerharddP - 18mg 100% of the time
> Rock Mauritius Radio - 18mg 100% of the time
> debslouw - 18mg 100% of the time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> abdul - 18mg all the time
> Nancy_bout - 18mg all the time
> Arthster - 18mg as a palate cleanser
> Franky - 18mg mainly (but looking at lower blends for the Atlantis)
> Twisper - 18mg 100% of the time
> vengeance - 18mg 100% of the time
> Va-poor - 18mg 90% of the time
> Montezuma - 18mg since I started





....  I've started diluting my juice down to about 12 and 9 mg's depending on atties

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to go down to 12mg because very few of the juices I really like are easily available in 18mg. I'm having a really hard time with 12mg though, even on high power I'm just not getting the kick I need. So I'm just picking out the best of the locally available stuff. SkyBlue really hits the spot for me for daily juices, just wish they would kick out a few more flavours, I'm sure they'll get there though
> 
> Still looking for an epic coffee type juice
> 
> So ya, long story short I'm still 18mg.


Not sure what you are using, but maybe a hint - have a buddy that can vape 24mg without blinking an eyelid, and got him to cry a little the other day with a 6mg in my Plume Veil with a little 0.4ohm dual setup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Dassie said:


> Not sure what you are using, but maybe a hint - have a buddy that can vape 24mg without blinking an eyelid, and got him to cry a little the other day with a 6mg in my Plume Veil with a little 0.4ohm dual setup


I've gone to 0.4 with a paracoil on the veritas, right now I've got the SubTank running the 0.5 OCC, the Lemo is loaded with a 0.7 ohm build..... this is what it takes to keep me sane.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dassie

BumbleBee said:


> I've gone to 0.4 with a paracoil on the veritas, right now I've got the SubTank running the 0.5 OCC, the Lemo is loaded with a 0.7 ohm build..... this is what it takes to keep me sane.


You might be the Camel Man of Vaping .. I got a headrush just reading that!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo

BumbleBee said:


> I've gone to 0.4 with a paracoil on the veritas, right now I've got the SubTank running the 0.5 OCC, the Lemo is loaded with a 0.7 ohm build..... this is what it takes to keep me sane.


 @BumbleBee i have the Atomic with a parallel 28g ohm'ing at about 0.6 and that also keep me calm and collected (18mg lung hit ,.. 24 mouth to lung)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Dassie said:


> You might be the Camel Man of Vaping .. I got a headrush just reading that!


Funny that you say that, I _was _a Camel man, filters, 2 packs a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie

Same here


BumbleBee said:


> Funny that you say that, I _was _a Camel man, filters, 2 packs a day


Same here, a long long time ago - and they were nice, but this is infinitely better!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to go down to 12mg because very few of the juices I really like are easily available in 18mg. I'm having a really hard time with 12mg though, even on high power I'm just not getting the kick I need. So I'm just picking out the best of the locally available stuff. SkyBlue really hits the spot for me for daily juices, just wish they would kick out a few more flavours, I'm sure they'll get there though
> 
> *Still looking for an epic coffee type juice*
> 
> So ya, long story short I'm still 18mg.


Have you tried Nicoticket's Wakonda?


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Have you tried Nicoticket's Wakonda?



Nope, not yet.... one day though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Every time I get a new device I try to lower my nic down to 12mg. But alas, 18mg is my happy place, even on the new free flowing Goblin

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g

that is incredible constitution.


----------



## Gazzacpt

18mg in my goblin will take out my throat and lungs

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

I had 18mg nic today in my cyclone and almost lost a lung.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

BumbleBee said:


> Every time I get a new device I try to lower my nic down to 12mg. But alas, 18mg is my happy place, even on the new free flowing Goblin



If thats your happy place stay at 18mg until it starts to irritate you, then only move down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg

BumbleBee said:


> Funny that you say that, I _was _a Camel man, filters, 2 packs a day



Camel power! Used to love my Camels before I started vaping. Now I can't stand the sight of them.

Having said that, I do love Desert Ship from Hangsen. It has that real Camel flavour to it that we all know and love.


----------



## Michaelsa

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
-----------------------------------------------------------
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 35% of the time (upgraded from 15% on 12 Dec 2014)
Lee - 18mg all the time
Wesley - 18mg all the time 
Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time
Matuka - 18mg all the time on a MPT3 and Spinner
GerharddP - 18mg 100% of the time
Rock Mauritius Radio - 18mg 100% of the time
debslouw - 18mg 100% of the time
--------------------------------------------------------------------
abdul - 18mg all the time
Nancy_bout - 18mg all the time
Arthster - 18mg as a palate cleanser
Franky - 18mg mainly (but looking at lower blends for the Atlantis)
Twisper - 18mg 100% of the time
vengeance - 18mg 100% of the time
Va-poor - 18mg 90% of the time
Montezuma - 18mg since I started
Michaelsa - 18mg 90% of the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg

Michaelsa said:


> Silver - 18 mg most of the time
> kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
> Moist - 18mg most of the time
> Andre - 18mg most of the time
> BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
> r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
> WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
> jan - 18mg most of the time
> Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
> DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
> Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
> Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
> Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
> Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
> ashTZA - 18mg
> bwbwings - 18mg
> AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
> Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
> JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
> ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
> Alex - 18mg 35% of the time (upgraded from 15% on 12 Dec 2014)
> Lee - 18mg all the time
> Wesley - 18mg all the time
> Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time
> Matuka - 18mg all the time on a MPT3 and Spinner
> GerharddP - 18mg 100% of the time
> Rock Mauritius Radio - 18mg 100% of the time
> debslouw - 18mg 100% of the time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> abdul - 18mg all the time
> Nancy_bout - 18mg all the time
> Arthster - 18mg as a palate cleanser
> Franky - 18mg mainly (but looking at lower blends for the Atlantis)
> Twisper - 18mg 100% of the time
> vengeance - 18mg 100% of the time
> Va-poor - 18mg 90% of the time
> Montezuma - 18mg since I started
> Michaelsa - 18mg 90% of the time



You can fit me in there. I'm atomizing 18mg from Ultimate Vape all the way. By the way, I highly recommend their RY4. It's just right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## cfm78910

Michaelsa said:


> Silver - 18 mg most of the time
> kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
> Moist - 18mg most of the time
> Andre - 18mg most of the time
> BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
> r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
> WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
> jan - 18mg most of the time
> Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
> DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
> Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
> Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
> Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
> Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
> ashTZA - 18mg
> bwbwings - 18mg
> AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
> Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
> JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
> ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
> Alex - 18mg 35% of the time (upgraded from 15% on 12 Dec 2014)
> Lee - 18mg all the time
> Wesley - 18mg all the time
> Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time
> Matuka - 18mg all the time on a MPT3 and Spinner
> GerharddP - 18mg 100% of the time
> Rock Mauritius Radio - 18mg 100% of the time
> debslouw - 18mg 100% of the time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> abdul - 18mg all the time
> Nancy_bout - 18mg all the time
> Arthster - 18mg as a palate cleanser
> Franky - 18mg mainly (but looking at lower blends for the Atlantis)
> Twisper - 18mg 100% of the time
> vengeance - 18mg 100% of the time
> Va-poor - 18mg 90% of the time
> Montezuma - 18mg since I started
> Michaelsa - 18mg 90% of the time


I see my name fell off the liat. 18mg all the time for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Will update this list and improve it when I am back from holiday - not so easy on the ipad

In the meantime, just post here if you are not on list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Well the easiest way I've found is to move down gradually...18 for few weeks...17 few weeks...16 etc. I'm currently at 1MG, hell of a mission droppin from here...seems that droppin by 0.1 at a time might be needed...lol. This is the only way I found that does not cause suffering...I'm from 12 to 1 in less than 2 months...good luck in your journey guys. ( oh and was very nearly a chain smoker 40+ a day).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

I have to be removed from the list. I'm down to 6mg but might just be moving to 3mg soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Inspiring stuff @imthiazkhan , just another reason to break the stinkies!


----------



## kelly22

16 mg hangsen watermelon n grape fruit since about two months gonna try a 12 mg in my next juice purchase theres hardly a varuety on 16 mg so it leaves me no choice but to gradyally drop my nic level just for the variety


----------



## Script3d

Add me to the list , 18mg 90% of the time , I have 12mg for my first few hits of the day then i end up needing something stronger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Do any of you on the list still vape 18mg all the time?


----------



## DoubleD

Nah, I have dropped down, I'm currently vaping between 12 -6mg, 12mg during the day and while out and about.

I think I'll pass out after a few toots of 18mg in my Little O16

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig

DoubleD said:


> Nah, I have dropped down, I'm currently vaping between 12 -6mg, 12mg during the day and while out and about.
> 
> I think I'll pass out after a few toots of 18mg in my Little O16


I used to be a 18mg guy but now using 9-6mg. At low Ohms 40 watts 12 mg kills the throat


----------



## BumbleBee

I still do 18mg sometimes but mostly 12mg now.


----------



## daniel craig

BumbleBee said:


> I still do 18mg sometimes but mostly 12mg now.


I have a 12mg Ambrosia, I had the 6 and it was weak so I got the 12 and can't enjoy it


----------



## Petrus

I am on some 18mg Ashy bac now with some coffee. Reo grand with Origen Little 16. What a blast at 5 in the morning......We had some lovely rain here in the Free State.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

18mg is insane. I would die.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I recently went back up from 2mg when I started doing mouth-to-lung vaping again. 9, 12 and 15mg, but not 18 anymore. It burns my throat, even at 1 Ohm. I did accidentally use the wrong bottle once and dripped 12mg in my CLT V3 on a 0.2 Ohm dual coil build. Almost couldn't breathe for a few minutes, and then I started coughing


----------



## Silver

daniel craig said:


> Do any of you on the list still vape 18mg all the time?



Thanks for asking. Good question @daniel craig 
I think its clear that as the equipment has gotten more powerful, the nic strengths have gone down

However, I am still mostly on 18mg because my setups have not changed

Still 18mg wherever possible on Reo/RM2 mouth to lung and the little Evod. When I vape a 12mg juice on the RM2 its still not as satisfying. 

On the lung hitting i am mainly on 12mg - this is the Reo/Nuppin and the Lemo1. 

But my setups are still at relatively low power compared to some of the peeps here 

My only problem is that 18mg juice is now quite scarce so I feel I am being left behind. Looks like I may have to improve my DIY or start upping the power to much higher levels....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

You won't be left behind @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Been vaping 18mg Liqua Joose in an evod with 1.5ohm coil at about 12w this week. That 80pg and 18mg gives a glorious throat hit. I love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jan

Still on 18mg tried to go lower but then I just vape more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Thanks for asking. Good question @daniel craig
> I think its clear that as the equipment has gotten more powerful, the nic strengths have gone down
> 
> However, I am still mostly on 18mg because my setups have not changed
> 
> Still 18mg wherever possible on Reo/RM2 mouth to lung and the little Evod. When I vape a 12mg juice on the RM2 its still not as satisfying.
> 
> On the lung hitting i am mainly on 12mg - this is the Reo/Nuppin and the Lemo1.
> 
> But my setups are still at relatively low power compared to some of the peeps here
> 
> My only problem is that 18mg juice is now quite scarce so I feel I am being left behind. Looks like I may have to improve my DIY or start upping the power to much higher levels....


@Silver, I agree, old school rocks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Silver - 18 mg most of the time
kimbo - 18mg 100% of the time
Moist - 18mg most of the time
Andre - 18mg most of the time
BumbleBee - 18mg on ma drippa and kayfun
r0gue z0mbie - 18mg all the time
WhatSmoke - 18mg 100% of the time
jan - 18mg most of the time
Shabbar - 18mg most of the time
DoubleD - 18mg 70% of the time giggle: @ 70%)
-----------------------------------------------------------
Imthiaz Khan - 18mg 99.9% of the time
Silverbear - 18mg 99.999% of the time
Cat - 18mg 99.5% of the time
Richard - 18mg 100% of the time
Jtgrey - 18mg 100% of the time
ashTZA - 18mg
bwbwings - 18mg
AlienLady - 18mg 100% of the time
Chef Guest - 18mg 65% of the time
JakesSA - 18mg 60% of the time as not available 100 % of the time
-------------------------------------------------------------
Chocolate Goddess - 18mg 65% of the time
ibanez - 18mg 99% of the time
Alex - 18mg 35% of the time (upgraded from 15% on 12 Dec 2014)
Lee - 18mg all the time
Wesley - 18mg all the time 
Necropolis - 18mg 90% of the time
Matuka - 18mg all the time on a MPT3 and Spinner
GerharddP - 18mg 100% of the time
Rock Mauritius Radio - 18mg 100% of the time
debslouw - 18mg 100% of the time
--------------------------------------------------------------------
abdul - 18mg all the time
Nancy_bout - 18mg all the time
Arthster - 18mg as a palate cleanser
Franky - 18mg mainly (but looking at lower blends for the Atlantis)
Twisper - 18mg 100% of the time
vengeance - 18mg 100% of the time
Va-poor - 18mg 90% of the time
Montezuma - 18mg since I started
Michaelsa - 18mg 90% of the time
foGGyrEader - 18mg 100% of the time
--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kimbo

daniel craig said:


> Do any of you on the list still vape 18mg all the time?


I am still on 18mg all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

kimbo said:


> I am still on 18mg all the time


And on what setup?


----------



## kimbo

Reo with cyclone, Subtank with VT40 at 17watt

Edit: Oh and the mutation x5 duel coil on a cloupor mini @ 25watt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

kimbo said:


> Reo with cyclone, Subtank with VT40 at 17watt


And resistance ?


----------



## kimbo

daniel craig said:


> And resistance ?


i coil between 0.7 and 1.1


----------



## daniel craig

kimbo said:


> i coil between 0.7 and 1.1


Yeah I was using a 12mg at 0.5ohm 30w


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Been vaping 18mg Liqua Joose in an evod with 1.5ohm coil at about 12w this week. That 80pg and 18mg gives a glorious throat hit. I love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Winner post @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
Well said!

You see guys even one of the most hardcore cloud blower veteran vapers on the forum can find pleasure on the Evod with some 18mg juice!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Thanks for asking. Good question @daniel craig
> I think its clear that as the equipment has gotten more powerful, the nic strengths have gone down
> 
> However, I am still mostly on 18mg because my setups have not changed
> 
> Still 18mg wherever possible on Reo/RM2 mouth to lung and the little Evod. When I vape a 12mg juice on the RM2 its still not as satisfying.
> 
> On the lung hitting i am mainly on 12mg - this is the Reo/Nuppin and the Lemo1.
> 
> But my setups are still at relatively low power compared to some of the peeps here
> 
> My only problem is that 18mg juice is now quite scarce so I feel I am being left behind. Looks like I may have to improve my DIY or start upping the power to much higher levels....


On struggling to find 18mg juice. Get some 100mg nic and just add to your 12mg to get ot up to 18.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

Gazzacpt said:


> On struggling to find 18mg juice. Get some 100mg nic and just add to your 12mg to get ot up to 18.


Would that kill the flavor?


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> On struggling to find 18mg juice. Get some 100mg nic and just add to your 12mg to get ot up to 18.



Thanks @Gazzacpt - have been thinking about that for some time
Currently doing that with 36mg, but its not potent enough, so one dilutes the flavour slightly

Am a bit hesitant to work with 100mg though. Given the dangers of spilling etc... 
Maybe i need to invest in gloves, goggles and a white lab coat


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> On struggling to find 18mg juice. Get some 100mg nic and just add to your 12mg to get ot up to 18.



Just did the calc quickly
Only 2ml of 100mg nic added to 30ml of 12mg juice should raise if to about 18mg
Thats very little dilution
Think this is what i need to look into

Just a warning to other folk on here, high nic concentration above 36mg is very dangerous to work with. I believe you need to practice extreme caution with 100mg nic.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Just did the calc quickly
> Only 2ml of 100mg nic added to 30ml of 12mg juice should raise if to about 18mg
> Thats very little dilution
> Think this is what i need to look into
> 
> Just a warning to other folk on here, high nic concentration above 36mg is very dangerous to work with. I believe you need to practice extreme caution with 100mg nic.


Yip try not to get it on your skin or you'll Silver without vaping.
Also clean work surfaces well after mixing. Someone putting there hand onto a random drop on the table and suffering unexpected nic OD is not cool.


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Yip try not to get it on your skin or you'll Silver without vaping.
> Also clean work surfaces well after mixing. Someone putting there hand onto a random drop on the table and suffering unexpected nic OD is not cool.



Thanks 
Noted


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Thanks @Gazzacpt - have been thinking about that for some time
> Currently doing that with 36mg, but its not potent enough, so one dilutes the flavour slightly
> 
> Am a bit hesitant to work with 100mg though. Given the dangers of spilling etc...
> Maybe i need to invest in gloves, goggles and a white lab coat


 labcoat is optional. Gloves get in the way and you don't feel if you drop something on your hand. You might wipe some onto your face when adjusting your goggles. If you drop some on you hand rinse it off immediately and you good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Gazzacpt !


----------



## DaveH

daniel craig said:


> Would that kill the flavor?



At 18mg I wouldn't have thought that mattered 
Dave


----------



## daniel craig

I just dripped some 12mg Ambrosia on my Velocity RDA.... Haven't had that good hits in months


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol... I'm down to 5mg.

I vape a hell of a lot more, so I'm not sure going down all the way was the best idea. Probably should of stuck to 12.

Problem now is anything more that 6 is too hectic on the throat.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan

If its too hectic on the throat, suck a mint while vaping - sorts me out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> If its too hectic on the throat, suck a mint while vaping - sorts me out.



Lol, @johan - I actually used to occasionally suck on a Fisherman's Friend sweet at the same time to get more of a menthol burn when breathing in  

EDIT - this was if I wanted more of a menthol taste - and before I discovered how easy it is to add extra menthol concentrate


----------



## Wash

I've only ever ("ever" being 2 months) vaped 18mg juices. On a Twisp Clearo.
Don't know if this will remain the same on the Subox kit that I'll (hopefully) be getting soon.
My "research" (reading this forum) indicates that this should be OK for for high-ohm MTL hits, but I'm not sure if MTL hits are feasible with the sub-ohm coils and RBA...
That being said, I should be able to dilute any 18mg juice I DO happen to buy for the first while since I won't be missing any flavour I didn't have on the Twisp...
Comments?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Lol, @johan - I actually used to occasionally suck on a Fisherman's Friend sweet at the same time to get more of a menthol burn when breathing in
> 
> EDIT - this was if I wanted more of a menthol taste - and before I discovered how easy it is to add extra menthol concentrate



An XXX-mint does wonders to any k@k juice, as a coffee type mint does for a 'not-so-lekker' tobacco juice .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

Ive been vaping 18mg and 12mg for the past 2months and really enjoyed it, i am back down to 6mg but still have a tobacco in 12mg loaded in a just fog 1453.... Still miss the days of 12mg heathers dark horse and heavenly tobacco loaded in a evod.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## foGGyrEader

Wash said:


> I've only ever ("ever" being 2 months) vaped 18mg juices. On a Twisp Clearo.
> Don't know if this will remain the same on the Subox kit that I'll (hopefully) be getting soon.
> My "research" (reading this forum) indicates that this should be OK for for high-ohm MTL hits, but I'm not sure if MTL hits are feasible with the sub-ohm coils and RBA...
> That being said, I should be able to dilute any 18mg juice I DO happen to buy for the first while since I won't be missing any flavour I didn't have on the Twisp...
> Comments?


 
MTL is perfectly possible with sub-ohm, in fact the flavour is better if anything...use the airflow control/VW/TC to suit your needs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Why don't all you okes vape 36mg then you will use even less juice? I vaped 36mg when I started, now hovering between 6 & 3mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I dripped 36mg on 0.4ohms at about 8pm in the evening. Was done vaping till the next morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo

How many of us are still in the boat?


----------



## Silver

Still here with you @kimbo !
Its you and me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA

And me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ChadB

I'm just down the road @ 12mg!


----------



## Alex

Wash said:


> I've only ever ("ever" being 2 months) vaped 18mg juices. On a Twisp Clearo.
> Don't know if this will remain the same on the Subox kit that I'll (hopefully) be getting soon.
> My "research" (reading this forum) indicates that this should be OK for for high-ohm MTL hits, but I'm not sure if MTL hits are feasible with the sub-ohm coils and RBA...
> That being said, I should be able to dilute any 18mg juice I DO happen to buy for the first while since I won't be missing any flavour I didn't have on the Twisp...
> Comments?



You can dilute with PG with almost no loss of flavour, but I'm currently vaping on *Vape Elixir - Alpha Tobacco *12mg in the Griffin with air slots half open at 45watts, _it's real good stuff._


----------



## BumbleBee

Sorry guys, I'm out

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CraftyZA

It will work, but griffin was not really designed for that. Its like using the corner of a flat screwdriver to undo a phillips star screw. It works, but not ideal. My authentic kayfun with 18mg juice at 20 watts still is my goto device even though i have an rx200 and griffin, cthulu, and a mirriad of drippers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacklung

Silver said:


> Still here with you @kimbo !
> Its you and me


The noob here As well  I started sucking Gunston plain when I was 10 ( was the eldest brothers brand )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

Trying the 12mg, but it is like drinking decaf or kissing your sister. All the right ingredients are there but it is just not the same

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

12 mg is the new 18.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

Still use 18mg VM juice in my nautikus evod and aio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Anyone interested, I have a ton of 18mg juices I cant vape anymore. Not exactly sure how much but I guess its more than 50 bottles. If anyone is interested, inbox me, and then I'll take pictures and count exactly how many i have. They currently in n plastic bag under my bed lol


----------



## Petrus

12mg all day, every day.


----------



## Necropolis

I've retreated down to 6 and 3mg juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Lung hitting 36mg on a 0.2 clapton build rda at 100w all day erday.


----------



## Ashley A

Wow! Think I've been exclusively 3mg for over a year now. Been keeping some 18mg incase of a relapse but I think it probably dried up now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Kalashnikov said:


> Lung hitting 36mg on a 0.2 clapton build rda at 100w all day erday.


Lungs of steelwool there


----------



## ddk1979

Jan said:


> Trying the 12mg, but it is like drinking decaf or kissing your sister. All the right ingredients are there but it is just not the same


.
.
I'm in the same boat - smoked 40 Rothmans a day for 39 years and the only thing that works for me at the moment is 18mg.
When I bought some 12mg, I found that I was chain vaping to get a kick.
.
I'm going to mix some 18mg and 12mg (approx 15mg) and try that for a while before going back to 12mg.
.
What I am currently doing is to put 18mg in one clearomizer and 12mg in another. I find the 12mg is okay in the morning, but the lungs scream out for 18mg as the day goes by.
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

And sometimes when you have a beer (or 3) 18 is not enough...
Esp at nr 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

I cant even do 6mg anymore...gave all those juices away. I think it would pop my lungs if i tried 18mg nowadays..... but i was never keen on TH anyways, so its probably easier then.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> I cant even do 6mg anymore...gave all those juices away. I think it would pop my lungs if i tried 18mg nowadays..... but i was never keen on TH anyways, so its probably easier then.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk



Hey @Tom - howzit!

Just wondering if you will be able to "organise" a business trip here around the 27th August 
Hehe


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Hey @Tom - howzit!
> 
> Just wondering if you will be able to "organise" a business trip here around the 27th August
> Hehe


that would be fantastic. its just after my summer leave period...so, anything could happen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casper

@Silver 

I am having a difficult time finding 18mg sous. When I order from VM I always ask to make my sous 14mg. 

I have seen that most vendors only offer 0mg, 3mg and 6mg. 6mg does not cut it for me at all. It feels like I am breathing a fresh mountain breeze. I need something ......ummm.....POWERFULL. Something that can almost kick like a mothertrucker....LOL

I was wondering, how is it possible for the demand for 0, 3 and 6mg to be so high. I thought there must be something wrong with me for always trying the "heavy" juice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I diy 99% of my juice. Try and chat with one of the vendors and buy some 3.6% nicotine in bulk.
It's gonna cost a bit, but then juice will be a breeze. Just buy flavours as you need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Casper said:


> @Silver
> 
> I am having a difficult time finding 18mg sous. When I order from VM I always ask to make my sous 14mg.
> 
> I have seen that most vendors only offer 0mg, 3mg and 6mg. 6mg does not cut it for me at all. It feels like I am breathing a fresh mountain breeze. I need something ......ummm.....POWERFULL. Something that can almost kick like a mothertrucker....LOL
> 
> I was wondering, how is it possible for the demand for 0, 3 and 6mg to be so high. I thought there must be something wrong with me for always trying the "heavy" juice.



Nothing wrong with you at all @Casper and I know exactly how you feel.

Each person is different and requires a different strength of juice. And the gear is different. Also i think there is a big difference between MTL and direct lung hits.

So for example, i use 18mg in my MTL Reos - typically lowish power around 20-30W. But for MTL i need more nic. On the other hand, my DogeV3 dripper at about 65 Watts with big lung hits works ok at 6mg. But its not the same kind of sensation one gets as the high nic MTL (which is more like a strong cigarette)

Am enjoying restricted lung hits at around the 12-14mg mark. I find adding menthol helps with the kick. 

I too am quite worried about the availability of higher nic. I think the main reason there is less demand is the shift towards high powered big lung hit devices.

DIY here we come


----------



## Casper

@Silver 

The thing for me, I am on a eVic VTC Mod and either a Kanger SubTank or a AVO22 Tank, I do lung hits on 24-26Watts and a 0.30 Ohm dual coil. I use 14mg Tropical ICE, and I take long, slow direct lung hist. My drags are usually in the region of between 4 to 5 seconds long.


----------



## Silver

Casper said:


> @Silver
> 
> The thing for me, I am on a eVic VTC Mod and either a Kanger SubTank or a AVO22 Tank, I do lung hits on 24-26Watts and a 0.30 Ohm dual coil. I use 14mg Tropical ICE, and I take long, slow direct lung hist. My drags are usually in the region of between 4 to 5 seconds long.



Yup, then we are about the same. On that sort of setup, depending on the juice - about 12mg would be where I am at. Try add a few drops of menthol concentrate into the tank and see what happens


----------



## Casper

Cool!

I do that thanks bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Am enjoying restricted lung hits at around the 12-14mg mark. I find adding menthol helps with the kick.


I am the same, but i mix 16mg in a subtank. Lower than that is just a big cloud but no "fun"
In my Reo i do 18mg with two drops of menthol in RM2 drilled to 1.8mm


----------



## Tom

I have not seen a single 18mg juice for a while, here in Germany. Even 12 is rare. The juices sold out first are either 0 or 3. Looks like there is no demand at all here. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

Tom said:


> I have not seen a single 18mg juice for a while, here in Germany. Even 12 is rare. The juices sold out first are either 0 or 3. Looks like there is no demand at all here.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Or it might say something else about German vapers *runz away*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## picautomaton

18mg for mtl and 6mg for direct inhales. I find that bought liquids have strong flavouring and can be strengthened with diy nic. Nic bought for diy is generally 36mg so it allows for giving a bit of power to the low nic juices. Diy is my best friend at the moment.


----------



## Matuka

I am still trying to stay with 18mg but also battling to find the juice (I would prefer 24mg but that's as scarce as rocking horse ****)


----------



## Coco

Tom said:


> I have not seen a single 18mg juice for a while, here in Germany. Even 12 is rare. The juices sold out first are either 0 or 3. Looks like there is no demand at all here.



I have the same experiences in Germany. I must admit that I haven't been able to find really good juices there thus far, the shop brands (dampfplanet, edampfshop, besserdampf) and juices like eRauncher No 1 feels very one-dimensional & quite thin. And Dr Porno looks a bit, well, raunchy  When we get a spot in Berlin I'll start the search in earnest. For now I'm stocking up on bulk US liquids that I can find there as well.

(I am actually in the process of getting a Blue Card to move, planning on joining my German gf & baby there, Start job in Berlin on 1 Aug, work permit not done as of yet)


----------



## ddk1979

@Silver - Can we start a thread where vendors with 18mg juice can post their stock ???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChadB

ddk1979 said:


> Can we start a thread where vendors with 18mg juice can post their stock ???


Also if they have 12mg or even if they could state they would do a bulk order/special request of a higher nicotine than they usually do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jan

I went back to my roots and bought a bottle of liqua apple (I was in desperate need of 18mg liquid) I must say I was very surprised. Will definitely buy it again and maybe try some other liqua flavours.


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver - Can we start a thread where vendors with 18mg juice can post their stock ???



Feel free to do so
Go for it @ddk1979 
Do it in the "Who has stock" subforum so the vendors can respond directly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Okay, so I went thru the thread and updated the list with everyone vaping 12mg and 18mg nicotine in alphabetical order. Feel free to add/remove your name from the list. The total count so far is 54.

I've also created a thread in the "Who has stock" subforum requesting vendors to indicate if they have any 12/18mg juice - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/

@Silver - this thread has only recently become active again. Should we include the @ in front of everyone's name to update them ??? Also, perhaps the thread title should be altered to include the 12mg users - "*Calling all 12 and 18mg vapers*" ???

Alex
AlienLady
Andre
Arthster
ashTZA
Blacklung
bwbwings
Casper
Cat
cfm78910

ChadB
Chef Guest
Chocolate Goddess
CraftyZA
cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg
ddk1979
debslouw
DoubleD
foGGyrEader
Franky

GadgetFreak
GerharddP
ibanez
JakesSA
jan
Jtgrey
Kalashnikov
kelly22
kimbo
Lee

Marius Combrink
Matuka
Michaelsa
Moist
Montezuma
Nancy_bout
Necropolis
Petrus
picautomaton
Richard

Rock Mauritius Radio
rogue zombie
Script3d
Shabbar
Silver
Silverbear
Twisper
Va-poor
vengeance
Viper_SA

Wash
WhatSmoke
Yiannaki
Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @ddk1979 
Have edited the title slightly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka

Jan said:


> I went back to my roots and bought a bottle of liqua apple (I was in desperate need of 18mg liquid) I must say I was very surprised. Will definitely buy it again and maybe try some other liqua flavours.



Which vendors stock Liqua?


----------



## Matuka

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver - Can we start a thread where vendors with 18mg juice can post their stock ???



Yes please, even my regular vendor now seems to always be "Out of Stock" with 18mg and 12mg. I am starting to get desperate!!


----------



## ddk1979

Matuka said:


> Which vendors stock Liqua?


.
.
Have a look at - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/
http://www.justvape.co.za/
You might find at some Spar and Makro stores - they also sell VAP3 e-liquids which has 16mg nicotine - have never tried these myself.
.
Also saw some Liqua at a few tobacconist stores in my local shopping malls.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Evolution vape also allows you to choose your strength that they make up on the spot. 

They have stalls at some of the larger shopping centers. Cresta and Clearwater come to mind. 

They are a supporting vendor here so maybe check their sub forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Matuka said:


> Which vendors stock Liqua?


http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/liqua-smoking-juice/


----------



## Silver

Matuka said:


> Yes please, even my regular vendor now seems to always be "Out of Stock" with 18mg and 12mg. I am starting to get desperate!!



Im with you @Matuka
Us heavy hitters need to stick together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Coco said:


> I have the same experiences in Germany. I must admit that I haven't been able to find really good juices there thus far, the shop brands (dampfplanet, edampfshop, besserdampf) and juices like eRauncher No 1 feels very one-dimensional & quite thin. And Dr Porno looks a bit, well, raunchy  When we get a spot in Berlin I'll start the search in earnest. For now I'm stocking up on bulk US liquids that I can find there as well.
> 
> (I am actually in the process of getting a Blue Card to move, planning on joining my German gf & baby there, Start job in Berlin on 1 Aug, work permit not done as of yet)


Hey there.... I dont vape any german liquids, just US stuff. You are quite right.... one-dimensional is a good description.

Just some advice... do not order from Dampfplanet. Their prices are good, but Facebook groups is full of complaints if you have an issue with the hardware. If you have a warranty claim they will ask you to send it, at your own cost, they then evaluate and in most cases they will tell you that its your fault. Mostly because liquid got into the 510... it also happened to my mate.

My standard vape dealers: Intaste.de / vapor-freak.de / besserdampfen.de / e-wolk.nl / meisterfids-paff.de / dolcefumo.de

All good places to order hardware, as well as liquids.

You can look me up on FB, I can give you some local vaping advice (if needed).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Coco

Tom said:


> Just some advice... do not order from Dampfplanet.
> My standard vape dealers: Intaste.de / vapor-freak.de / besserdampfen.de / e-wolk.nl / meisterfids-paff.de / dolcefumo.de



Erk. Have been putting a bit through dampfplanet (they always seem to have the new stuff a couple of days before the rest), along with besserdampfen. meisterfids-paff is on my shortlist, have not placed an order with them yet but am planning to do so. As for the rest, will put them on the list, there are two I was not aware of.

We did a large order for liquids from e-wolk.nl last night actually, the gf was insistent that she wanted OHM Milk Man and it was the only place I could find with 3mg in-stock. We decided to try it since she is currently on the border with NL, so cannot take too long to get there. She decided to wait with the Cuttwood stuff - our apartment in Berlin is in the same road as a vape shop - not a large variety of stuff, but always good in times of need.


----------



## Tom

Coco said:


> Erk. Have been putting a bit .....



e-wolk is very reliable, takes just 2 days for delivery to me. I live next to the dutch border 

Besserdampfen have an excellent support system. Keeps you updated, and no hassle with replacement. Talking out of experience

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Alex @AlienLady @Andre @Arthster @ashTZA @Blacklung @bwbwings @Casper @Cat @cfm78910 @ChadB @Chef Guest @Chocolate Goddess @CraftyZA @cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg @ddk1979 @debslouw @DoubleD @foGGyrEader @Franky @GadgetFreak @GerharddP @ibanez @JakesSA @Jan @jtgrey @Kalashnikov @kelly22 @kimbo @Lee @Marius Combrink @Matuka @Michaelsa @Moist @montezuma @Nancy_Bout @Necropolis @Petrus @picautomaton @Richard @Rock Mauritius Radio @rogue zombie @Script3d @shabbar @Silver @Silverbear @Twisper @Va-poor @vengeance @Viper_SA @Wash @WhatSmoke @Yiannaki @Yusuf Cape Vaper


Folks, just want to update everyone that we have a growing list of vendors who either stock higher nicotine e-liquids or who are prepared to mix whatever you like ON REQUEST. (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/)

Since they are prepared to accommodate our needs, please show your appreciation by supporting them.

.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

ddk1979 said:


> @Alex @AlienLady @Andre @Arthster @ashTZA @Blacklung @bwbwings @Casper @Cat @cfm78910 @ChadB @Chef Guest @Chocolate Goddess @CraftyZA @cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg @ddk1979 @debslouw @DoubleD @foGGyrEader @Franky @GadgetFreak @GerharddP @ibanez @JakesSA @Jan @jtgrey @Kalashnikov @kelly22 @kimbo @Lee @Marius Combrink @Matuka @Michaelsa @Moist @montezuma @Nancy_Bout @Necropolis @Petrus @picautomaton @Richard @Rock Mauritius Radio @rogue zombie @Script3d @shabbar @Silver @Silverbear @Twisper @Va-poor @vengeance @Viper_SA @Wash @WhatSmoke @Yiannaki @Yusuf Cape Vaper
> 
> 
> Folks, just want to update everyone that we have a growing list of vendors who either stock higher nicotine e-liquids or who are prepared to mix whatever you like ON REQUEST. (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/)
> 
> Since they are prepared to accommodate our needs, please show your appreciation by supporting them.
> 
> .


Thank you, maybe just mention there if on request only.


----------



## BubiSparks

Put me on the list - 12 & 18mg is required for a 80% MTL vaper


----------



## ddk1979

.
Thanks @Andre , that's useful - will include which vendors mix on request only.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Welcome to the group @BubiSparks. Total now = 55

Alex
AlienLady
Andre
Arthster
ashTZA
Blacklung
BubiSparks
bwbwings
Casper
Cat

cfm78910
ChadB
Chef Guest
Chocolate Goddess
CraftyZA
cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg
ddk1979
debslouw
DoubleD
foGGyrEader

Franky
GadgetFreak
GerharddP
ibanez
JakesSA
jan
Jtgrey
Kalashnikov
kelly22
kimbo

Lee
Marius Combrink
Matuka
Michaelsa
Moist
Montezuma
Nancy_bout
Necropolis
Petrus
picautomaton

Richard
Rock Mauritius Radio
rogue zombie
Script3d
Shabbar
Silver
Silverbear
Twisper
Va-poor
vengeance

Viper_SA
Wash
WhatSmoke
Yusuf Cape Vaper

EDIT: If you have changed your nicotine preferences, please let us know and your name will be removed from the list.
Total back down to 54, @Yiannaki has forsaken us 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

ddk1979 said:


> Welcome to the group @BubiSparks. Total now = 55
> 
> Alex
> AlienLady
> Andre
> Arthster
> ashTZA
> Blacklung
> BubiSparks
> bwbwings
> Casper
> Cat
> 
> cfm78910
> ChadB
> Chef Guest
> Chocolate Goddess
> CraftyZA
> cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg
> ddk1979
> debslouw
> DoubleD
> foGGyrEader
> 
> Franky
> GadgetFreak
> GerharddP
> ibanez
> JakesSA
> jan
> Jtgrey
> Kalashnikov
> kelly22
> kimbo
> 
> Lee
> Marius Combrink
> Matuka
> Michaelsa
> Moist
> Montezuma
> Nancy_bout
> Necropolis
> Petrus
> picautomaton
> 
> Richard
> Rock Mauritius Radio
> rogue zombie
> Script3d
> Shabbar
> Silver
> Silverbear
> Twisper
> Va-poor
> vengeance
> 
> Viper_SA
> Wash
> WhatSmoke
> Yiannaki
> Yusuf Cape Vaper


The info from this list is probably very old bud.

I have been on 3mg for easily over a year. Lol

May I suggest starting a new list from scratch. Would make for a far more accurate indication.


----------



## ddk1979

Yiannaki said:


> The info from this list is probably very old bud.
> 
> I have been on 3mg for easily over a year. Lol
> 
> May I suggest starting a new list from scratch. Would make for a far more accurate indication.




Was being very optimistic that you had not forsaken us. Have asked folks to inform us if they want their names to be removed.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

ddk1979 said:


> Was being very optimistic that you had not forsaken us. Have asked folks to inform us if they want their names to be removed.
> 
> .


Lol sorry man. Sorry 18mg was a long time ago  even 3 is a bit hectic for me some days


----------



## CraftyZA

Perhaps put the @ in front of names. That way folks can confirm or deny.
However, I do believe this list will still be substantial. enough to justify suppliers to keep up with manufacturing high nic juices.
Even though it is 30% more expensive to make.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I should be on that list... I'm sure I was at some stage. Anyway you can add me, 12mg vaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> I should be on that list... I'm sure I was at some stage. Anyway you can add me, 12mg vaper.



Lovely to see @Gazzacpt 
I will settle for 12 if 18 is unavailable. Just crank up the power a bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Lovely to see @Gazzacpt
> I will settle for 12 if 18 is unavailable. Just crank up the power a bit


I did the progression from 18 to 6 but holy moly I was vaping 20-30ml a day at one stage. Sanity prevailed and I went back to 12 and drip 6mg in the evening. My wallet has thanked me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> I did the progression from 18 to 6 but holy moly I was vaping 20-30ml a day at one stage. Sanity prevailed and I went back to 12 and drip 6mg in the evening. My wallet has thanked me.



Makes perfect sense. 
Am trying to review a 6mg juice now. And I can take toot after toot without a break in the Crius. No throat hit. It's lovely but I could probably vape it all in a few mins. So I know exactly what you mean


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm down to 6mg now too, I simply can't go any higher, even on low power MTL devices. I get that horrible peppery sensation from the nic


----------



## ddk1979

CraftyZA said:


> Perhaps put the @ in front of names. That way folks can confirm or deny.
> However, I do believe this list will still be substantial. enough to justify suppliers to keep up with manufacturing high nic juices.
> Even though it is 30% more expensive to make.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I actually did insert the @ in front of the names in an earlier post today (see post on this same page). The idea behind that was to get responses from those who may have dropped their nicotine preferences - so far, so good - only one name dropped from the list, but also another added.
Would be prepared to pay to get what I want, but lets keep very, very quiet about it for the moment. 
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Gazzacpt said:


> I should be on that list... I'm sure I was at some stage. Anyway you can add me, 12mg vaper.




Welcome to the club @Gazzacpt - the list is now back up to 55. 

Alex ...................................... Kalashnikov
AlienLady ............................... kelly22
Andre .................................... kimbo
Arthster ................................. Lee
ashTZA .................................. Marius Combrink
Blacklung ................................ Matuka
BubiSparks ............................. Michaelsa
bwbwings ............................... Moist
Casper ................................... Montezuma
Cat ........................................ Nancy_bout
cfm78910 ............................... Necropolis
ChadB .................................... Petrus
Chef Guest ............................. picautomaton
Chocolate Goddess .................. Richard
CraftyZA ................................. Rock Mauritius Radio
cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg .......................... rogue zombie
ddk1979 ................................. Script3d
debslouw ................................ Shabbar
DoubleD .................................. Silver
foGGyrEader ............................ Silverbear
Franky .................................... Twisper
GadgetFreak ............................ Va-poor
Gazzacpt ................................. vengeance
GerharddP ............................... Viper_SA
ibanez ..................................... Wash
JakesSA .................................. WhatSmoke
jan ......................................... Yusuf Cape Vaper
Jtgrey .....................................

EDIT: @Kalashnikov has deserted us, total back down to 54.

.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

I Have been on 2mg for over a year now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

Kalashnikov said:


> I Have been on 2mg for over a year now




Sorry to see you go @Kalashnikov - .
Every time we gain someone, we lose another - just can't seem to go beyond that 54 total.

.


----------



## ddk1979

Soutie said:


> Evolution vape also allows you to choose your strength that they make up on the spot.
> They have stalls at some of the larger shopping centers. Cresta and Clearwater come to mind.
> They are a supporting vendor here so maybe check their sub forum.



Thanks @Soutie , sorry that I missed your post. Appreciate your input. Will add them to the list on the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/

.


----------



## shabbar

Down to 3mg.


----------



## ddk1979

shabbar said:


> Down to 3mg.




Sorry to see you go @shabbar . Total now 53.

Alex ...................................... Kalashnikov
AlienLady ............................... kelly22
Andre .................................... kimbo
Arthster ................................. Lee
ashTZA .................................. Marius Combrink
Blacklung ................................ Matuka
BubiSparks ............................. Michaelsa
bwbwings ............................... Moist
Casper ................................... Montezuma
Cat ........................................ Nancy_bout
cfm78910 ............................... Necropolis
ChadB .................................... Petrus
Chef Guest ............................. picautomaton
Chocolate Goddess .................. Richard
CraftyZA ................................. Rock Mauritius Radio
cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg .......................... rogue zombie
ddk1979 ................................. Script3d
debslouw ................................ Shabbar
DoubleD .................................. Silver
foGGyrEader ............................ Silverbear
Franky .................................... Twisper
GadgetFreak ............................ Va-poor
Gazzacpt ................................. vengeance
GerharddP ............................... Viper_SA
ibanez ..................................... Wash
JakesSA .................................. WhatSmoke
jan ......................................... Yusuf Cape Vaper
Jtgrey .....................................

.


----------



## CraftyZA

So I did some calculations just now. Seems like I want 72mg nic a day to feel comfortable.
Accidentally loaded up with 12mg yesterday, and it was not ideal. Even with pushing the wattage. It is just not the same. The cravings every 30 minutes to go downstairs, and the lack of satisfaction every time i go down for a vape.
1 x 4ml tank of 18mg delivers a whopping 72mg
12mg drops 48mg over a day.
3mg with 4 x 4ml tanks is also 48mg over the span of the day.

Been vaping for... Damn, cant remember. Think about 6 years now, so I think it is safe to assume I will always be at the higher end of the scale.
When I just started vaping I did close to 10ml of 18mg a day. So at least there is some improvement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

CraftyZA said:


> So I did some calculations just now. Seems like I want 72mg nic a day to feel comfortable.
> Accidentally loaded up with 12mg yesterday, and it was not ideal. Even with pushing the wattage. It is just not the same. The cravings every 30 minutes to go downstairs, and the lack of satisfaction every time i go down for a vape.
> 1 x 4ml tank of 18mg delivers a whopping 72mg
> 12mg drops 48mg over a day.
> 3mg with 4 x 4ml tanks is also 48mg over the span of the day.
> 
> Been vaping for... Damn, cant remember. Think about 6 years now, so I think it is safe to assume I will always be at the higher end of the scale.
> When I just started vaping I did close to 10ml of 18mg a day. So at least there is some improvement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can relate to what you posted @CraftyZA 

Most of my gear are lower powered setups (15-30W) so 12-18mg is what I need in them to feel like I've had a proper vape. When I try 6mg - the flavour is nice, if its a nice juice, but it just feels like I need to chain vape it all the time. Satisfaction levels definitely lower. 

But i have been thinking about this further. I think its got to do with me liking the sharper punchier throat hit from a tighter draw device.

If i were to use a big air big power setup (eg the Doge dripper) then 6mg is fine and 12mg is too harsh, but I dont like the throat hit sensation from that. Its not sharp and punchy its more of a gradual thing. And uppiny the nic just doesnt give the same sort of feeling. 

So for now it look like i will stick to higher nic on the tighter draw lower powered devices. With the occasional big air 6mg experience for fun, clouds and experimenting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Spot on silver.
I've got an sx mini running 20 watts with an antique authentic kayfun lite v1. This authentic kayfun came from my early mech days.
I have a rx200 and griffin setup, but rarely use it. Bought it purely out of peer pressure. Might even sell it at some point to buy another sx mini & perhaps one of the newer versions of kayfun.(authentic as well)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

CraftyZA said:


> Spot on silver.
> I've got an sx mini running 20 watts with an antique authentic kayfun lite v1. This authentic kayfun came from my early mech days.
> I have a rx200 and griffin setup, but rarely use it. Bought it purely out of peer pressure. Might even sell it at some point to buy another sx mini & perhaps one of the newer versions of kayfun.(authentic as well)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool @CraftyZA 

Lol, dont get me started on the authentic Kayfun story...
It is haunting me...
I also want to get one after my experiences with them were ruined very early on with a bad clone. 
But i think that type of vape will suit my vaping style perfectly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

if I go from 18mg to 9mg the volume of liquid I vape on a daily basis exactly doubles. Now that is all fun and games till you have to buy 15 bottles of liquid every month plus I don't feel satisfied it is like being very hungry and eating only half a sandwich. It helps but you want more

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vape Starter

Went to a vape shop yesterday to buy a 6mg juice, the guy at counter said only stocks 3mg as 6mg is too strong! LOL I think he should read this thread!


----------



## CraftyZA

Also that intensity of the nic boosts the flavour of the juice.
They way i see it, is like food.
If you cook with chillies, it boosts the flavor of your other spices. 
Same effect with nic in juice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Silver @Jan @CraftyZA 

Hi folks. Bought some Scream 6mg just to see what everyone was raving about and really like it. But as you know the hit is just not there.
Can I buy some nicotine and just add a little to up the hit or is it not so simple ? I just want to know the procedure to up the nicotine in juices that are not available in high nic.

.


----------



## CraftyZA

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver @Jan @CraftyZA
> 
> Hi folks. Bought some Scream 6mg just to see what everyone was raving about and really like it. But as you know the hit is just not there.
> Can I buy some nicotine and just add a little to up the hit or is it not so simple ? I just want to know the procedure to up the nicotine in juices that are not available in high nic.
> 
> .



You can. The stronger the nic, the better since you dilute less.
I had 30ml of 10% nic that i used for that. Takes about 3 or 4ml to bump 30ml of juice to 18mg.
If you can get your hands on nic that strong, be careful. It can be lethal to touch. Use medical latex gloves, and work outside.
Shake well, and let sit for a week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jan

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver @Jan @CraftyZA
> 
> Hi folks. Bought some Scream 6mg just to see what everyone was raving about and really like it. But as you know the hit is just not there.
> Can I buy some nicotine and just add a little to up the hit or is it not so simple ? I just want to know the procedure to up the nicotine in juices that are not available in high nic.
> 
> .


yes with 100mg nic its can be done without affecting the taste to much. Problem is 100mg nic is quite scarce. If you use 36mg nic which is what most of the DIY vendors sell your will have to add 15ml and that is just to much dilution. The other option is to request a special order of 18mg.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Guys don't forget PG also adds to throat hit. Nic is one part of it. For instance Scream is high vg so even with the extra nic it might not give you that satisfying hit you expecting.
I normally mix all my juice at 50/50

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
@Gazzacpt @Jan - I'm also wondering how much the flavour of something like Scream will be affected by the additional nic.

.


----------



## Jan

ddk1979 said:


> .
> @Gazzacpt @Jan - I'm also wondering how much the flavour of something like Scream will be affected by the additional nic.
> 
> .


Only one way to find out


----------



## Silver

Hi @ddk1979
You can add nic as the other guys suggested, the stronger the better.
I have only tried with 36mg nic -

On some juices it does dilute the flavour a bit - but its not a big problem because most times I'd gladly take the extra strength and pay up with a little flavour loss.

In some juices I can hardly tell the difference in flavour because they are strongly flavoured to start off with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

ddk1979 said:


> .
> @Gazzacpt @Jan - I'm also wondering how much the flavour of something like Scream will be affected by the additional nic.
> 
> .


Nic does impart its own flavour and can change subtle flavoring in a juice. I normally leave complex suble high vg juice be and drip those in the evenings. Adding nic to those usually mutes the flavour a bit, I found anyway, some juice is not prone to this but the majority are. The lower nic high vg juices are aimed at drippers and high power tanks so the flavour is more subtle. 
Best way is to use small amounts of the juice you want to bump the nic up on, like 10ml add your nic and try. Only way to find out really.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

CraftyZA said:


> You can. The stronger the nic, the better since you dilute less.
> I had 30ml of 10% nic that i used for that. Takes about 3 or 4ml to bump 30ml of juice to 18mg.
> If you can get your hands on nic that strong, be careful. It can be lethal to touch. Use medical latex gloves, and work outside.
> Shake well, and let sit for a week.





Jan said:


> yes with 100mg nic its can be done without affecting the taste to much. Problem is 100mg nic is quite scarce. If you use 36mg nic which is what most of the DIY vendors sell your will have to add 15ml and that is just to much dilution. The other option is to request a special order of 18mg.




Guys, I know it depends on the concentration, but you seem to have conflicting views about how much nic to add ???

.


----------



## CraftyZA

ddk1979 said:


> Guys, I know it depends on the concentration, but you seem to have conflicting views about how much nic to add ???
> 
> .



My formula:
4ml x 100mg/ml = 400mg nic
26ml x 3mg/ml = 78mg
400 + 78 = 478
481 / 30ml = 16mg/ml
Ok so i was out with 2mg




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

CraftyZA said:


> My formula:
> 4ml x 100mg/ml = 400mg nic
> 26ml x 3mg/ml = 78mg
> 400 + 78 = 478
> 481 / 30ml = 16mg/ml
> Ok so i was out with 2mg
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Okay, I've just been sent back to school.
Btw, how did you jump from 478 to 481? 

.


----------



## CraftyZA

Doh. Initially worked on 3ml, then updated a few values. Forgot that one. If you work on 26ml of 3mg, and 4ml of 100mg you end up with 16mg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka

Thanks for all the hard work. I have just ordered a bunch of toe curling, trouser tightening 12 and 18mg juice from one of the vendors who responded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979

Matuka said:


> Thanks for all the hard work. I have just ordered a bunch of toe curling, trouser tightening 12 and 18mg juice from one of the vendors who responded.




Glad to see that you have not forsaken us  and thanks for supporting the vendors listed on the other thread - it helps to ensure that they accommodate our needs. 

.


----------



## Blacklung

ddk1979 said:


> Glad to see that you have not forsaken us  and thanks for supporting the vendors listed on the other thread - it helps to ensure that they accommodate our needs.
> 
> .


we will not forsake the 18mg and + guys.
Yup ,, I got me my 100ml 18mg ADV vm4.....it just hits the right spot for me . One very happy ex-stinkie monster (90 days and counting ) .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blacklung

Matuka said:


> Thanks for all the hard work. I have just ordered a bunch of toe curling, trouser tightening 12 and 18mg juice from one of the vendors who responded.


LOL , @Matuka , you have to post a pic of the "toes curling..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## M5000

Please add me to the list.

In general and especially with the FDA issues the main reason used to defend vaping was that it is a safer alternative to smoking. I don't use high nic juices, but I have been helping out many people to get started with vaping and for most of them 6mg juice doesn't work at all. Starting at high nic seems to be important especially with heavy smokers. There are many juices available in high nic, but the availability is a problem. Some vendors stock a juice line but don't stock the high nic options or are almost always sold out. Whatever the case I think the vendors should make an effort to keep a few of the high nic juices in stock seeing as the main purpose of vaping is to quit smoking. I think all juice makers should make high nic options readily available instead of "on request" and all vendors should stock it to give the smokers a better chance of quitting. Don't expect someone who is trying it out to know about the availability of 18mg juice and to know who makes it. You also can't expect all of them to pay R100 delivery charge for a 30ml bottle because his neighbourhood vendor doesn't stock juices with more than 6mg nic content. If someone visits a vendor site or store they assume that they will find everything there to get them started and if they see 6mg as the highest available they would probably believe that. 

Make a "SILVER CERTIFIED RESPONSIBLE VENDOR" certification for high nic stockists!

Anyway, just sharing my thoughts, no offence intended.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Silver

Thanks @M5000
Very well explained

Its a very interesting topic
I have chatted to some vendors on this forum and they say that 12 and 18mg juices end up just sitting on the shelf as dead stock.

Perhaps these vendors primarily serve the enthusiastic vapers who are on higher powered sub ohm gear. 

Or

Perhaps newer vapers are starting out on this higher powered gear nowadays.

All I can say is that for basic gear and pen style devices, 12 or 18mg is what most people need to get off the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ChadB

@M5000 You could not have said it better, I think the Silver certified responsible vendor certification is the best idea since sliced bread!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

M5000 said:


> Please add me to the list.
> 
> In general and especially with the FDA issues the main reason used to defend vaping was that it is a safer alternative to smoking. I don't use high nic juices, but I have been helping out many people to get started with vaping and for most of them 6mg juice doesn't work at all. Starting at high nic seems to be important especially with heavy smokers. There are many juices available in high nic, but the availability is a problem. Some vendors stock a juice line but don't stock the high nic options or are almost always sold out. Whatever the case I think the vendors should make an effort to keep a few of the high nic juices in stock seeing as the main purpose of vaping is to quit smoking. I think all juice makers should make high nic options readily available instead of "on request" and all vendors should stock it to give the smokers a better chance of quitting. Don't expect someone who is trying it out to know about the availability of 18mg juice and to know who makes it. You also can't expect all of them to pay R100 delivery charge for a 30ml bottle because his neighbourhood vendor doesn't stock juices with more than 6mg nic content. If someone visits a vendor site or store they assume that they will find everything there to get them started and if they see 6mg as the highest available they would probably believe that.
> 
> Make a "SILVER CERTIFIED RESPONSIBLE VENDOR" certification for high nic stockists!
> 
> Anyway, just sharing my thoughts, no offence intended.




Welcome to this most distinguished club @M5000 . Glad to add your name to the list.

Alex ...................................... Jtgrey
AlienLady ............................... kelly22
Andre .................................... kimbo
Arthster ................................. Lee
ashTZA .................................. M5000
Blacklung ................................ Marius Combrink
BubiSparks ............................. Matuka
bwbwings ............................... Michaelsa
Casper ................................... Moist
Cat ........................................ Montezuma
cfm78910 ............................... Nancy_bout
ChadB .................................... Necropolis
Chef Guest ............................. Petrus
Chocolate Goddess .................. picautomaton
CraftyZA ................................. Richard
cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg .......................... Rock Mauritius Radio
ddk1979 ................................. rogue zombie
debslouw ................................ Script3d
DoubleD .................................. Silver
foGGyrEader ............................ Silverbear
Franky .................................... Twisper
GadgetFreak ............................ Va-poor
Gazzacpt ................................. vengeance
GerharddP ............................... Viper_SA
ibanez ..................................... Wash
JakesSA .................................. WhatSmoke
jan ......................................... Yusuf Cape Vaper

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

ddk1979 said:


> Welcome to this most distinguished club @M5000 . Glad to add your name to the list.
> 
> Alex ...................................... Jtgrey
> AlienLady ............................... kelly22
> Andre .................................... kimbo
> Arthster ................................. Lee
> ashTZA .................................. M5000
> Blacklung ................................ Marius Combrink
> BubiSparks ............................. Matuka
> bwbwings ............................... Michaelsa
> Casper ................................... Moist
> Cat ........................................ Montezuma
> cfm78910 ............................... Nancy_bout
> ChadB .................................... Necropolis
> Chef Guest ............................. Petrus
> Chocolate Goddess .................. picautomaton
> CraftyZA ................................. Richard
> cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg .......................... Rock Mauritius Radio
> ddk1979 ................................. rogue zombie
> debslouw ................................ Script3d
> DoubleD .................................. Silver
> foGGyrEader ............................ Silverbear
> Franky .................................... Twisper
> GadgetFreak ............................ Va-poor
> Gazzacpt ................................. vengeance
> GerharddP ............................... Viper_SA
> ibanez ..................................... Wash
> JakesSA .................................. WhatSmoke
> jan ......................................... Yusuf Cape Vaper
> 
> .


If @Yusuf Cape Vaper is still vaping 12mg then he has iron lungs. Have you seen the ohms that guy runs.....

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Gazzacpt said:


> If @Yusuf Cape Vaper is still vaping 12mg then he has iron lungs. Have you seen the ohms that guy runs.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Bwahahaha sorry I forgot about this thread. I'm down to 6mg on my drippers (yes Gazza even at 400w), but I still have an evod here with 18mg Liqua for once in a while

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jan

Silver said:


> Thanks @M5000
> Very well explained
> 
> Its a very interesting topic
> I have chatted to some vendors on this forum and they say that 12 and 18mg juices end up just sitting on the shelf as dead stock.
> 
> Perhaps these vendors primarily serve the enthusiastic vapers who are on higher powered sub ohm gear.
> 
> Or
> 
> Perhaps newer vapers are starting out on this higher powered gear nowadays.
> 
> All I can say is that for basic gear and pen style devices, 12 or 18mg is what most people need to get off the stinkies.


If you look at the amount of twisp and liqua that is still being sold then there is a huge market for 18mg liquid. Unfortunately there is a lot of vapers and vendors that frown upon a pen style mod that gives 10-15w and the people who use them.

Very few vendors will tell a new vaper to buy a small kit and strong liquid...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jan

i have just received my first order from carlossconcoctions mixed the Blue purple at 12mg (it is a shake and vape) and I must say if the rest of the range is as good as this one I have found a cheap and viable way to be in control of my own nic content, other than traditional DIY

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

I have a bottle of "Ara Max -- Max Strawberry" 18 mg, 50% PG/VG which I tried. What I do is when I drip, I add some pure VG to the mix to "cut" it. Works well. I Also have a bottle of "Rogue" By "Hard Hitters Alliance", 12mg which I do the same with. It makes the bottle last so much longer, and I can basically "cut" it down to about 6mg or even 3mg by adding the VG. In my RTA tanks, if I feel like a lower nicotine dose with 6ml nicotine, I cut the 6mg by adding the VG. So yes, there is a place for high nicotine juice, especially for those who stop cigs suddenly and need a high nicotine percentage to help them stave off the cravings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Just reviving this thread for all the newer vapers

Problem is that 12mg and 18mg juices are getting more difficult to find
Many of the new juices are only readily available in 3mg and 6mg
But i think this is because the enthusiast vapers (like most of us) are on high powered setups.

Unlikely a new vaper is going to walk into a store and buy a TFV8 and Rolo as his/her intro to vaping.

Thanks do @ddk1979 for creating and maintaining a thread that tracks which vendors still offer 12mg and 18mg alternatives. Some carry stock while others will make a plan on request. Here is a link to a summary post on that thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/page-2#post-408495

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PuffPastry

i know im a little late but i wouldn't mind getting my hands on a few more 18mg juices.....at the moment ive been on litchi and pear, peach and caramel all 18mg....but couldn't really find an 18 candy floss..or sinfil cookie....pity really....but yeah count me in on the list....

Alex ...................................... Jtgrey
AlienLady ............................... kelly22
Andre .................................... kimbo
Arthster ................................. Lee
ashTZA .................................. M5000
Blacklung ................................ Marius Combrink
BubiSparks ............................. Matuka
bwbwings ............................... Michaelsa
Casper ................................... Moist
Cat ........................................ Montezuma
cfm78910 ............................... Nancy_bout
ChadB .................................... Necropolis
Chef Guest ............................. Petrus
Chocolate Goddess .................. picautomaton
CraftyZA ................................. Richard
cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg .......................... Rock Mauritius Radio
ddk1979 ................................. rogue zombie
debslouw ................................ Script3d
DoubleD .................................. Silver
foGGyrEader ............................ Silverbear
Franky .................................... Twisper
GadgetFreak ............................ Va-poor
Gazzacpt ................................. vengeance
GerharddP ............................... Viper_SA
ibanez ..................................... Wash
JakesSA .................................. WhatSmoke
jan ......................................... Yusuf Cape Vaper
Puffpastry................................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

PuffPastry said:


> i know im a little late but i wouldn't mind getting my hands on a few more 18mg juices.....at the moment ive been on litchi and pear, peach and caramel all 18mg....but couldn't really find an 18 candy floss..or sinfil cookie....pity really....but yeah count me in on the list....
> 
> Alex ...................................... Jtgrey
> AlienLady ............................... kelly22
> Andre .................................... kimbo
> Arthster ................................. Lee
> ashTZA .................................. M5000
> Blacklung ................................ Marius Combrink
> BubiSparks ............................. Matuka
> bwbwings ............................... Michaelsa
> Casper ................................... Moist
> Cat ........................................ Montezuma
> cfm78910 ............................... Nancy_bout
> ChadB .................................... Necropolis
> Chef Guest ............................. Petrus
> Chocolate Goddess .................. picautomaton
> CraftyZA ................................. Richard
> cнσcσℓαтε ℓσg .......................... Rock Mauritius Radio
> ddk1979 ................................. rogue zombie
> debslouw ................................ Script3d
> DoubleD .................................. Silver
> foGGyrEader ............................ Silverbear
> Franky .................................... Twisper
> GadgetFreak ............................ Va-poor
> Gazzacpt ................................. vengeance
> GerharddP ............................... Viper_SA
> ibanez ..................................... Wash
> JakesSA .................................. WhatSmoke
> jan ......................................... Yusuf Cape Vaper
> Puffpastry................................



+1, these are very scarce nowadays, SAD!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Petrus

Nothing better than to vape 12mg on a 0.3 ohm atty at 40 watts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

@PuffPastry have a look at - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-vendors-with-12mg-18mg-juice.t25931/page-2#post-408495

Because higher nic juices are becoming increasingly scarce. I've been slowly working my way down. One of these days I'll have to take my name off the list.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## PuffPastry

Thanks @ddk1979 !! definitely gonna give that a look....thing is i was on marlboro red before i started vaping and i still got huge cravings for ciggz on the 6mg juices....bought an 18mg in litchi and pear cause its all they had and it was harsh at first but then i really started enjoying it and left the ciggz....so i still enjoy the 18mg in certain flavors.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

18mg in my mouth to lung RM2s - mainly now the tobaccoes. I prefer them strong and in mouth to lung mode than lung hit mode.

12 to about 15mg in lowish powered restricted lung hits - mainly fruity menthols 

Nothing like a good strong vape - for me at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979

@PuffPastry that litchi and pear sounds like twisp ejuice.
If you intend making further twisp juice purchases, a mixture of apple and blueberry is fantastic (it was for me anyways, but remember taste is very subjective).

.


----------



## PuffPastry

@ddk1979 yeah its a twisp juice....started on twisp so....never go near those devices again but the juices definitely have potential....i could vape that litchi and pear every single day....but im going to give that apple and blueberry a try....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi




----------

